
Ask HN: So, what must Muslims do? - aquratic
I am a Muslim, from a multi-religion non-western country, studying for an grad degree in western Europe. I am very sad about the recent ISIS attacks.<p>Given these attacks, it is natural that Muslims get a bad name. The amount of generalized hatred directed towards us on social media makes me even more sad. It was depressing to see people on an intellectual platform like HN suggesting stuff like large scale surveillance of all Muslims, extermination, nuking the middle east etc.<p>Radicalization is one of the popular explanations of why so many Muslim youth are attracted towards the extreme violent ideology of ISIS (which is condemnable according to Islam itself). A lot of people have suggested, or even demanded (on HN threads, comments sections of other websites etc) that Muslims must do something about this. As educated Muslims, any ideas on what we could do? How could we help stop violent and extremist propaganda, and its influence on Muslim people? Should this be the sole responsibility of Muslims?<p>Note that Muslims are a culturally diverse bunch. A Muslim from Turkey is very different from one from Malaysia. They also speak completely different languages. I am culturally closer to people (regardless of religion) from my country than to Muslims from another country.<p>Further, how should we react to wholesale blaming of <i>all</i> Muslims for the violence, and to rising attitudes of suspicion towards Muslims?
======
bjourne
I've taken part in rallies against Racism. Maybe Muslims can organize rallies
against Islamism? It would mean a lot more if Muslims defended the rights of
cartoonists ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jyllands-
Posten_Muhammad_carto...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jyllands-
Posten_Muhammad_cartoons_controversy)) than when I, as a non-Muslim, do it.

------
NetStrikeForce
I don't think you should do anything different than a person following any
other religion, or no religion at all. And for those people blaming all
Muslims, again, do the same the vast majority of the people do: Ignore them,
carry on with your life.

I know it's easier said than done, but we all have to be strong in the face of
adversity.

------
osullivj
Muslims need a leader who can project positive PR in the media. Buddhists have
the Dalai Lama; everyone sees him as a man of peace, wisdom and unimpeachable
integrity. Recently Catholics have had John Paul II and Mother Teresa as moral
beacons. Benedict wasn't a PR success, but Francis has been well received
recently. And the Anglicans have Desmond Tutu, who has great moral stature
from the anti apartheid struggle. In the UK in recent years Rabbi Lionel Blue
was a regular media presence, and was generally liked and respected, and so a
big plus for British Judaism generally.

So, what media friendly nice guy Imam do Muslims have? You need to find a
humorous, gentle, wise, grandfatherly Imam and get him on TV quick.

------
maxharris
Ayaan Hirsi Ali's answer to these questions is very interesting. She says that
Islam itself must be reformed:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSVMaNVzO-w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSVMaNVzO-w)

~~~
dalke
I don't understand the answer. We see Christian extremists, who "peddle a
message of terror" (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_terrorism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_terrorism)).
Why didn't the atrocities of, say, the Lord's Resistance Army end up with a
call that all Christians had to reform their faith? Would it have made a
difference?

We see plenty of people from other faiths, including Christians, who want the
equivalent of sharia - where their own religious laws take precedence over
secular laws. (Eg, anti-gay marriage justified by Biblical interpretations.)
Many passages from the Bible are also full of views that don't really fit with
our modern life. (Eg, is it okay to have slaves? can a women be ordained?)
There's been centuries of schism and reform on those points, and still no
consensus. (Eg, that whole Protestant thing.) Why expect more from Muslims
than those of other religious faiths?

As the interviewer suggested, I find the Ali's views "absurd and offensive",
including even the term 'reform'. What I understand is that the vast majority
of Muslims want a _return_ to the more secularized world of the 1950s and
1960s. Back when ideals from communism and socialism had a bigger influence in
middle eastern political practices, and where Islam was seen more as moral
rather than a political influence within a secular state. (Eg, rather like the
Christian state church of England.) Back when women could wear miniskirts in
Kabul, and Abdus Salam, the first Muslim to win a Nobel Prize in science, was
still considered Muslim by his nation.

That's hardly a reform, but a restoration.

~~~
maxharris
None of the advances you speak of in this "restoration" are essential. And
they are all impossible to sustain culturally without discarding fundamental
religious beliefs, such as a focus on the afterlife, and the idea that
morality has its basis in faith rather than reason.

~~~
maxharris
Hey @dalke, what is your reply to the above?

~~~
dalke
I thought it was clear. I question the assertion for a special need for Muslim
people to reform when basically all religions, under Ali's argument, are death
cults.

Thus, it's irrelevant to the rather difficult question posed by the OP.
Moreover, it stinks of victim blaming because the short version seems to be
'if you weren't Muslim you wouldn't have these problems.'

